# Possible Small Fry



## thetadays (Sep 20, 2012)

*c/p*Hello... I thought my Mickey Mouse Platy was expecting but I did not put her in a breeding net or another smaller tank.

Today, I though I caught movement from a small fry, but I can not longer find it in the tank. If I catch sight of the fry again, should I move him to a smaller tank to avoid being lunch for my other platys?

For future occurrences, when I expect my platy is preggers, what is the best method for assuring that the fry do not become snacks.

Should I put her in a breeding cage in the same tank or put her in a breeding cage in a separate tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would either;have large amounts of live plants(anacharis,hornwort) in main tank to provide cover for fry(how I do swords),or place female in seperate tank with lots of plants and remove her after.Second option you don't have to search fry out.My swords(and all other fish in big DT) don't eat they fry(or enough that I notice).I keep my fish very well fed which helps tremendously I'm sure.Fry will need lots of food to grow so over feeding is a way of life.The price I pay for overfeeding is waterchanges more than most.If you plan to grow out fry they need those two things specifically anyways(lots of food{X3 daily my avg.} and clean water(15% daily). This process works , tanks don't foul and fry grow.I've never used breeder trap and have aprox.400 fry right now.


----------



## thetadays (Sep 20, 2012)

Got some confirmation... Got a little fry in there. He is currently hiding under our moss ball plants.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I do catch and seperate my fry when I see them(if they let me catch them they are fast),but depending who is in tank and how hungry they are and coverage for fry you should have a day or two safely before you remove them if you choose.I catch fry everyday(my fish don't have fry every day) they're pretty elusive with good cover.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

We have raised many fry it seems like. We bought a breeding net, but decided never to put the mother in there because we didn't want to stress her out. It turns out that the little babies hid very well in all of our plants. We would see a few here and there and then put those guys in the net. We had a 10 gallon laying around that we set up, so when the babies in the net were big enough, we transferred them to the 10. Then when they outgrew that, they went back into the tank they were born in


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

I never remember what the plants were, but they were like big thick tall blades of grass that bunched up at the surface of the water. They hid great in those. When we knew the mother had her babies, we would always be on the lookout for flickers of darting babies lol


----------



## thetadays (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Copachick.... We have a few leafy plants and a couple of moss balls in the back. The two confirmed fry (I think there are 3) tend to hide in/under those.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah maybe if you get a breeding net and set it up, try and catch them and keep them safe. Sometimes they do a good job in surviving. We had I think two that made it on their own in the open tank. What all fish do you have in the tank? How big is it?


----------

